# Dappled Boer Doe



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you guys think? She is 6 months old and she was a bottle baby. I havent weighed her but i think she is about 60 pounds, is that small for her age? Im pretty sure she had real goats milk instead of replacer.

Here she is!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know anything about boers other than she's super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be a bit behind, but she isn't doing to bad, looking at her pic. She is a nice Doe.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice i think she is doing just fine


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

60lbs at 6 months old would be about 10-20lbs behind for most boers depending on genetics. My bottle doe was the same way and now weighs 156lbs at just over a year old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dani-1995 said:


> 60lbs at 6 months old would be about 10-20lbs behind for most boers depending on genetics. My bottle doe was the same way and now weighs 156lbs at just over a year old


 That is what I was thinking, it isn't badly behind, but slightly.


----------

